# squirrel rifle shot capacity



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I was looking on the Odnr website under allowable equipment and it did not list a maximum 3 shot capacity for squirrel hunting like it dose for dove and deer.
If i took my 10/22 with the ten round clip hunting squirrel is that legal? Just wondering don't want to break any laws and get fined or worse because of a misinterpitation


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, you're fine. The three shot rule is a state rule for deer, and a federal rule for all migratory birds I believe.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no shot capacity on small game. shoot away. i like to limit myself to only the mag in the gun, kind of a test of skills. if i cant kill 4 rats with 10 shots, i dont need to be hunting that day!#


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification guys [email protected][email protected][email protected]!#


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> no shot capacity on small game. shoot away. i like to limit myself to only the mag in the gun, kind of a test of skills. if i cant kill 4 rats with 10 shots, i dont need to be hunting that day!#


Isn't the limit 6 now??


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Limit for squirrel is 6 now, and has been for a few years. But I also limit myself to a panful, usually 3-4 depending on size. If I am going right home to the freezer I may take my limit, but many days I do not. Even if I could, I generally take what I will use and leave the excess for others. It also helps when i freeze them in meal sized groups. I try to stay one meal ahead.

Huntinbull


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't hunt them anymore.... as I save them for the young new hunters,grandkids and friends kids....my land is loaded and needs thinned out bad...I hope the grandkids will put a dent in them this year!!!....but once bow comes in the squirrel hunting will be over..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yes the limit is 6, but im the only one in the house who eats rat, so 4's plenty.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah my squirrel huntin is pretty much over when bow season starts to. Tree rat stew is just a wonderful byproduct of preseason scouting. poor little critters it's not their fault God made them so tasty.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I generally bow hunt in the morning, then squirrel hunt for a while, then chat with the land owner, then bow hunt the evening. On the days when I can only hunt a short while, i will bow hunt first. but finding time to squirrel hunt is imperative to me.

Huntinbull


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> I don't hunt them anymore.... as I save them for the young new hunters,grandkids and friends kids....my land is loaded and needs thinned out bad...I hope the grandkids will put a dent in them this year!!!....but once bow comes in the squirrel hunting will be over..


Looks like a short season for them with Bow season opening Sept 26.... I remember when I was young. I loved hunting squirrels, and now that I'm old I l love it even more.... They are a challange for older eyes and much easier to drag out of the woods.. For me It's a great way to just get away from it all wether I get a few or not. Hope the young fellers clean house for ya, Nothin like a squirrel crawlin down a tree right next to you and making a ruckus when Mr. Big Buck comes along....  Been there and done that.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I love squirrel hunting. I don't really care for them to eat though, I cook 'em up for my beagle to get a good meal. I am anxious to get out there this week, hopefully the weather is cool like they are saying it will be.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

flthednut said:


> Looks like a short season for them with Bow season opening Sept 26.... I remember when I was young. I loved hunting squirrels, and now that I'm old I l love it even more.... They are a challange for older eyes and much easier to drag out of the woods.. For me It's a great way to just get away from it all wether I get a few or not. Hope the young fellers clean house for ya, Nothin like a squirrel crawlin down a tree right next to you and making a ruckus when Mr. Big Buck comes along....  Been there and done that.


Once had a squirrel come down the tree towards my ladder stand...I could hear it coming, I didn't want to move and risk spooking it, so I just sat still...it kept coming on down and ended up right next to my head...I swear, all I did was move my eyes to look at it and that's when it finally realized I was there...it spun around, the tail slapped me in the face, and it ran back up the tree...fortunately, there were no deer around at time.

A couple of years later, had a red-tailed hawk fly in and land on a branch about 5' above my head and off to my right side a bit while in a climber. He didn't stick around too long...spotted me within a few seconds, still was pretty neat...those are some big birds.


----------

